# Omega Seamaster F300hz: Valuation



## colinryan

Good day

On Saturday I put my old Omega Seamaster F300hz into Watches of Switzerland for an estimate on a full restoration. The guy said I would be looking at probably Â£400 to get it fully restored, but that they would write to me with a complete breakdown of what costs what.

He said to me, after consulting the Omega auction catalogue, that in its present (bad) condition it was worth about Â£500, and that if I spend the money on getting it restored it would be worth Â£1,400. However, internet research suggests that even a top-condition one is worth Â£300 max.

What I'd like to know is, are they bullshitting me so I spend the Â£400 on having it completely restored?

It looks the same as this: http://www.vintagewatch.ca/Pictures/Picture_1270-1.jpg except with duller metal and a black dial, and no day indicator.

Any advice would be gratefully received.

Colin

Glasgow


----------



## JonW

If its worth Â£1400 i'll eat the one I have... 

IMHO it would be worth maybe Â£500 if it was NOS in box with papers - the prices are indeed rising, but this isnt the most collectable of the f300 range let alone the most collectable of Omegas... in fact ts more like middle of the f300 scale. IMHO if you love the watch and will keep it then spend what you like on it before the expertise is gone from Omega for these watches, but dont expect to get rich doing one up...

There are a few guys who can fix the movments on these, but only omega in Bienne can redo the case graining on this one... It *needs* to go back to them for that... imho, take it back from WOS and send it to Bienne direct and see what they say. Good luck.


----------



## strange_too

Don't you just love WOS...........

As Jon said, send it to Omega in Bienne Switzerland if you want it done.

Welcome to


----------



## Agent orange

Hello and welcome Colin,

Your estimate of Â£300 for a mint condition Seamaster f300 isn't that far off the mark, although as Jon said it would have to be with original box and papers to command that price.

This piece of mine is pretty much mint (needs a new crystal ideally) and cost me less than half of your guesstimate about 6 months ago.










WOS are taking the p!ss quite frankly and remember that at the Omegamania auction they are referring watches went for stupid money. A Speedmaster MKII went for over Â£2,500, mine cost me Â£385 and a full Omega refurb was an extra Â£295.

See here for full details.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...c=20430&hl=

Given a choice I would definitely send it to Bienne in Switzerland if you decide to pursue this project.

Hope this helps and if you need any more info just get in touch. Good luck.

Gary


----------



## colinryan

Guys, thanks a lot. I had suspected that WoS were taking the piss and now it looks as though I was right. I will get it back from them once they do the estimate (it won't hurt to let them look at it, and I've already coughed up the Â£20 fee) and send it to Bienne and see what they say.

It might not be worth loads (especially given that the original box and papers are long gone) but my dad gave it to me when I started highschool in 93 and I wore it for 10 years thereafter until it broke down and was replaced with a Seiko diver's watch (I know, I know, don't hate...). I might just have it restored, for sentimental value. And of course, new Seamasters are fairly common but one doesn't see the old ones on a daily basis.

I might even flog one or two of my other decent watches that I never wear any more, to partially fund it.


----------



## JonW

Colin - thats pefect mate. Im glad you said that. Imho this is the middle of the collectablity stakes, but thats irrlevant to you as youre not doing it for profit.

Im assuming the watch stopped and a new battery didnt make it run? if so then the movt will need attention and there are a few people who can help you. One may chime in here and offer to help, another advertises on ebay and is pretty reasonable (tho ive not used his services). If the condition of the case is less of a worry for you, you may find that chatting to those guys gets you a working watch for way less than youve been quoted.

Omega in Bienne will deliver you an as new watch if you send it there but it will cost you a fair amount of money.

NB: Antiquoriums Omegamania sale created a monster for us Omega collectors ("im not a collector... Im not a collector... imnot a collector...damn...") and prices have risen due to it... but, right now, nothing sells for the prices they sold stuff for so anyone who quotes those prices is a schill. Prices are rising for some models and we will see Plorpofs, 1000m's, flightmasters, SM120Cs, MCs sell for Omegamania prices again if they rise for another few months... its a scary time for Omega buying, but the upside is the refubishment at Bienne now seems better value as a percentage of the watch value on many models. very few f300s sold in the Omegamania sale but they all went for good prices, these are the forgotten Omegas and will go up in value, but Â£1400 seems a long way off as people will always be wary of the technology. IMHO the f300 is a superb watch and currently undervalued, but what do I know...









PS: nowt worng with Seiko and if you want to sell something to fund this, there is a sales forum below. In the meantime feel free to introduce yourself and let us know what other inetresting watches youve got. Welcome to the forum, nice to see another f300 owner


----------



## colinryan

Introduce myself? Well, let's see. I'm 26, a transport manager for a haulage company. Besides my old F300hz, I have an original Tag Heuer F1 which I wear occasionally, a Seiko SKX007K2 which is on my wrist mostly these days, an Oris and a Tissot (whose models completely escape me) and an itching desire for a Rolex Explorer II (no chance) and a Fortis Flieger. Lots more overtime is required, I suspect =p


----------



## Silver Hawk

F300...common as muck


----------



## colinryan

By the way; Agent Orange: That Speedmaster? Oh my god, I _must_ have one.


----------



## Agent orange

colinryan said:


> By the way; Agent Orange: That Speedmaster? Oh my god, I _must_ have one.


That's another one for your list then Colin, but don't worry you're not alone. The only trouble is the more you find out, no matter how much you buy, the list just gets longer







.

There are a couple of American repairers who specialise in F300 movements, haven't got there details to hand but a quick google search for ESA 9162/4 repairs should find them. The ebay guy Jon mentioned does parts exchange service i.e. he'll put a refurbished movement in your watch and repair yours ready for his next customer. I've never used him, so don't know any more. If you want the watch to be pristine though Bienne the only way to go IMHO.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## colinryan

So I discovered this afternoon that Omega's official licensed repairer in the UK is Swiss Time Services, and I also discovered that Watches of Switzerland are sending my watch to STS.

That being said, do you guys still recommend I send my watch to Bienne or should I just leave it with STS/WoS? Am I likely to get more for my money by sending it to Omega proper, or are STS just a continuation of the probable rip-off that WoS will try to inflict upon me?


----------



## Agent orange

Hello again Colin

It depends on whether the case needs refurbishing or not. I've seen some terrible case refinishing results from STS and my understanding is only Bienne have the proper jigs etc to refinish a case to it's original finish. When I enquired about refinishing/servicing my MKII Speedy SWS's quote was exactly the same as the one from Bienne. If it were my watch, with the emotional importance it obviously has, I'd send it to Bienne in the full knowledge that the watch will return in it's best possible condition.

Hear's link to Omega's repair price page, it also outlines exactly what involved in maintenance service:

http://www.omegawatches.com/index.php?id=390

Hope this helps.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## colinryan

Thanks, I was just reading that. I think you're right; I'd be better off just sending it directly to Omega.

Incidentally, while looking up your MKII Speedmaster, I found quite a few for sale in the Â£1,200 range in not nearly the same condition as yours. If I could find one needing a little TLC and for a reasonable price, I might be tempted to get it and send it off to Bienne along with my Seamaster.


----------



## jasonm

The trouble is, after Gary has splashed that STUNNER across the forums, every man and his dog is looking for one at a 'reasonable' cost.....


----------



## Agent orange

jasonm said:


> The trouble is, after Gary has splashed that STUNNER across the forums, every man and his dog is looking for one at a 'reasonable' cost.....


Unfortunately Jason's right Colin and since then the madness that was Omegamania happened which pushed prices sky high too. There are still bargains out there to be had though, just got to keep your eyes peeled. Also it's all relative, at the time Â£295 seemed like a lot of dough to splash out on a service/refurb but do I regret it? Well I think you know the answer to that one  .

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Sorry about that Jason, I got excited what more can I say, I'm sure you understand


----------



## JonW

Yeah with the MkII we call it PreGary and PostGary pricing... he had more to do to further the MkII's values than Omegmania 

















I will concur with Gary. the case graining on your watch needs to be done on the original machine... STS do not have that machine. Like I said if you just want it running for old timesake then if they guy on ebay is still advertising then that will work and it will be <Â£100 I would think. If you want it pristine, well drop a few times that to Bienne...


----------



## superskib

omega-f300hz

This is the website of keith Tilley who specialises in servicing the F300hz movement. He did my Omega Geneve chronometer last October 2007 and to dat it has only gained 1 minute in 7 months. His costs are reasonable, I paid Â£155 and came back like new this was including some expensive parts like day/date wheel.

He is very helpful and a very nice chap also.

cheers Jon Gibbs


----------



## jasonm

Mmm Keith Tilley eh?

Never heard of him, 

Jon, Keith is a valued member of this forum already, and has helped many of us with the hummers, but its nice to get a endorsement like that...


----------



## JonW

I used to work with a John Gibbs... nice fellow...

What a nice place we have here


----------



## JoT

colinryan said:


> Thanks, I was just reading that. I think you're right; I'd be better off just sending it directly to Omega.
> 
> Incidentally, while looking up your MKII Speedmaster, I found quite a few for sale in the Â£1,200 range in not nearly the same condition as yours. If I could find one needing a little TLC and for a reasonable price, I might be tempted to get it and send it off to Bienne along with my Seamaster.


I would have no qualms about sending it to STS, I send all my Omegas there and have had excellent service. As for the case finsihing they do a lighter finish (which I actaully quite like) using a mop as against Bienne who use a grinding wheel, the Bienne finish is the original finish mind you. Also with STS you will get a turnround in weeks not months, if you contact them ask to speak to Wayne or Tom and explain you are an enthusiast you will get a more personal service.

Here's a Speedmaster MkII they did for me earlier in the year

Before:










and after


----------



## Flashharry

Here is my F300 Cone




























It's got the rarer 2 o'clock crown and a black dial that it mint condition(no bubbling), I would say its worth around Â£300


----------



## superskib

Two years ago I decided to resurrect my Omega. F300 Geneve chronometer. My local watch maker sent it to STS who wrecked it (there were loose pieces inside when it came back). Eventually I found Keith Tilley at [email protected] who specialises in this marque and movement. He did a superb job, its accuracy is amazing and it is still purring away beautifully and it cost less than Â£200 including parts. I can't recommend him too highly.


----------



## jasonm

Hi again Jon Gibb..... 

You really did get good service didnt you


----------

